# Got 3 ground and 2 sheaths finished



## sharpeblades (Oct 16, 2016)

I got 3 blades ground out of the last batch and 2 sheaths finished up


----------



## AceOfTheBase (Oct 16, 2016)

Really like'n the blade shape  & grinds on the top one.
Interesting pattern on the guards of the first one, like it too.


----------



## sharpeblades (Oct 16, 2016)

Thank you sir.The frist knife has canvas micarta bolsters and handles,The other 2 have micarta gaurds


----------



## Horns (Oct 16, 2016)

Those stags are the bomb


----------



## sharpeblades (Oct 17, 2016)

*3of 5 finished up*

This is 3 of 5 finished up with sheath


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 23, 2016)

Sweet!


----------



## sharpeblades (Oct 24, 2016)

Dennis thank you


----------



## pridehide (Oct 25, 2016)

could message me a price on one like the first pic. on here.


----------



## riverbank (Oct 26, 2016)

All are very nice, but that top picture looks like a dang skinnin' machine. Nice work sir.


----------



## sharpeblades (Oct 26, 2016)

Thank you sir


----------



## Razor Blade (Oct 27, 2016)

They look great RT


----------



## IFLY4U (Oct 28, 2016)

Those look great!


----------



## sharpeblades (Oct 28, 2016)

Thank you guys


----------

